# My sweet but hyperactive dog won't stop jumping!



## GracieA (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a lab/pit mix who is very sweet, extremely hyper, and won't stop jumping no matter what I try. I've had her just at a year. She's about a year and 9 months old. She's very hyper so I do my best to take her out and expend her energy every day. The only problem is that when I first go outside to do anything with her she jumps all over me. It's starting to get pretty painful now that she's getting older and stronger. I've tried my best to reprimand her but to no avail. Also, when I try to put her leash on her for walks, she gets totally spastic and jumps absolutely all over the place making it extremely frustrating and difficult. (Maybe she's part bunny rabbit... or po-go stick) Anyhow, I know that pits are stubborn and difficult and I'm a little out of my league with this cutie... I would be eternally grateful if anyone has suggestions.

Gracie 
(and Lucy)


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely pup...pogo or not. LOL
Pits and labs are both very active and energetic dogs and often don't mature til they are three..so you are still basically dealing with a physically mature but not mentally mature puppy. Reprimanding almost always is seen as a game and very exciting for this kind of pup...so you can stop doing that as obviously you have seen how little effect it has..lol.

A couple of tips to work on impulse control:
Do doggy zen (see sticky)

Institute NILIF (see sticky), I like to call this the "say please" program. She must sit or perform another behaviour in order to earn a reward. Rewards include the typical treat rewards but also "life" rewards like walks, playtime, toys, water, dinner etc. 

Feed her in a kong or busy ball (burns energy, takes time)

Work two training sessions a day into your "bonding time". This means fifteen minutes of sits, downs, stays etc. Reward all successes. The purpose of this is two fold, to get focus from the pup (mental training is also tiring) and to get a really strong sit and down cue so that INSTEAD of her leaping about like a crazy dog you can ask for a sit and reward that (be patient, this takes time).

Get yourself a good no pull harness (I like the easy walk) for walks.

Build and use a flirt pole. Google flirt pole...they are AWESOME. This will help burn some of that insane energy out of her.

Hope these tips help.


----------



## bomaht (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree. Flirt pole and maybe a buster cube for 1 meal. Your dog is getting physical exercise, but is he getting the mental exercise? I have a Golden/ACD mix dog and he used to jump NON-STOP. We tried everything. We even did some of the bad things....(sorry peeps, it was before i took any training classes so please don't hate) It took 4 months to get him to a point where he won't jump so much, but still jumps when over excited. 
Ok, onto what I was going to elaborate on with the mental exercise. 
Most people always know what they don't want their dog to do. Maybe you've tried this, but I found that when my dog used to come running up to me I put both hands in front of me with flat palms as if I was trying to stop a basketball from hitting me and I shout "stop." At first my dog did nothing, but after about 3 days of doing this he stopped running fulll speed and just looked at me like "why are you shouting?" That is where the positive reinforcement comes in. Do NOT praise him or anything until he stops, even if it's for a split second, you need to praise within that split second. Once he stops consistently then you should have his focus, then start with commands. If you want him to greet you by sitting, then tell him to sit, and if he doesn't sit, then walk away. If he comes at you again try the stop(praise if he does) then sit again. Once he sits, greet him. I'm not sure if it will work for your dog, but it did mine. The trick for mine was shouting stop. I think it startled him and was wondering why in the world I would shout like that if I was happy to see him.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

My dog lives for her walks as well, it's her favorite thing in life.

What I did was use my usual routine, but when I grabbed the leash from it's spot as soon as her feet left the floor I dropped it right back, or on the floor, and turned my back to her and told her to sit.

Eventually she sat, the minute she did I picked up the leash again, she freaks out again I drop it, say sit and turn my back on her and ignore her (no reaction no matter what, no words besides a single sit, and no eye contact.

After just a few times she got it. No sit means no leash.

Now she still gets hyper excited when I pick up the leash, but she hits her spot, sits and holds it while I hook up the leash.

I did the same at the door. She sits or the door never opens, if she gets up when I open it, it closes again. Took a few times but it's old hat now, she does that behavior better than any other, and I haven't had to ask her sit to hook up her leash, or to open the door, in a long time now.

I do the same for jumping on me, jumping on me means I turn away and actively ignore her. All talking, all looking, all touching, all activity stops until she stops jumping. She hated it, but she quit jumping.

Now when I come home and she's freaking out to see me she doesn't jump but sits so I can squat down and give her a good petting.. Having a 70lb dog jumping was getting old.. 

I could have taught all of the above, without ever uttering a single word or making a single sound and almost did, just a few single sit commands. Body language speaks volumes to dogs.


----------

